# Come and take a trip around Cornwall my old home



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2019)

I used to live here when daughter was a baby, we moved away when she was 2 ...  ( it's the most popular holiday area in the UK )


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 19, 2019)

It's very pretty there. Every time I watched "Doc Martin" I enjoyed the area!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 19, 2019)

Holly,thanks so much for providing video of your old home town


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2019)

Glad you enjoyed it MQ, the only drawback is that it's probably the busiest UK tourist area so it's very busy in the summer, and driving anywhere means sitting in traffic jams for hours..but out of season it's lovely..

RR...someone else said that to me about Doc Martin..lol... but I don't watch it..


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 19, 2019)

HD I remember he almost ran you off the road, didn't he?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 19, 2019)

Lovely scenery there, Holly.  I can understand why it would be popular with tourists. :thanks:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> HD I remember he almost ran you off the road, didn't he?



yes he did... ...well remembered RR....


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2019)

Tommy said:


> Lovely scenery there, Holly.  I can understand why it would be popular with tourists. :thanks:



yes parts of Cornwall are really beautiful Tommy...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 19, 2019)

I remember Sunny went to Cornwall.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I remember Sunny went to Cornwall.



yes she did, and she loved it... she may see this thread when she comes online


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 20, 2019)

I do an annual hiking/walking trip to the UK going to a different area each year. I spent a few weeks in Cornwall while Brexit vote was going on, basing in Penzance and taking public trans to other towns and walking portions of the coastal trail. It was pretty nice. The coastal trail was quite flat and easy, but walking around those towns on the coast is where the real workouts are.
   I was really fascinated by the lifeboat stations all over. Had no idea of such a thing. A lot of history for many of those stations, and dramatic rescues. Those single lane roads were really interesting too. I don't drive in the Uk, always using bus and train. While taking bus commutes to small towns, there were a lot of "standoff's"  on these lanes trying to figure who was going to back up because it was impossible to have a bus and car pass by one another. Usually, the car would back down to let the bus through. Did see one heated exchange while on top section of double-decker bus over who was going to back out and who had the right-of-way..


----------



## Keesha (Feb 20, 2019)

That’s a beautiful area to live. I like boswinger the best. Less populated
Many areas look a bit similar to Newfoundland but more upscale


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> I do an annual hiking/walking trip to the UK going to a different area each year. I spent a few weeks in Cornwall while Brexit vote was going on, basing in Penzance and taking public trans to other towns and walking portions of the coastal trail. It was pretty nice. The coastal trail was quite flat and easy, but walking around those towns on the coast is where the real workouts are.
> I was really fascinated by the lifeboat stations all over. Had no idea of such a thing. A lot of history for many of those stations, and dramatic rescues. Those single lane roads were really interesting too. I don't drive in the Uk, always using bus and train. While taking bus commutes to small towns, there were a lot of "standoff's"  on these lanes trying to figure who was going to back up because it was impossible to have a bus and car pass by one another. Usually, the car would back down to let the bus through. Did see one heated exchange while on top section of double-decker bus over who was going to back out and who had the right-of-way..



All rural areas, towns and villages have those country one lane roads where only one vehicle at a time can pass... I have that here where I live on the rural edge of London.. No double decker buses are allowed down those roads, there wouldn't be the space for one..  but yes there's quite often standoffs between car drivers or drivers trying to pass horses and riders...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That’s a beautiful area to live. I like boswinger the best. Less populated
> Many areas look a bit similar to Newfoundland but more upscale



I've never been to Boswinger, but around the whole of Cornwall there's many little towns and villages which are stunningly beautiful...I like Boscastle, and Fowey...but Penzance I'm not so keen on..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2019)

Beautiful scenery, I enjoyed watching the video very much, thanks for posting it Holly.  Must have been soooo nice to live there! :sunglass:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful scenery, I enjoyed watching the video very much, thanks for posting it Holly.  Must have been soooo nice to live there! :sunglass:



Pleased you enjoyed it SB...it's a lovely place but it rains a LOT!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Pleased you enjoyed it SB...it's a lovely place but it rains a LOT!!!!



Rain does seem to make everything clean, green and beautiful.....gotta take the good with the bad.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 20, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Rain does seem to make everything clean, green and beautiful.....gotta take the good with the bad.



yes I agree, that's why Scotland & Ireland  are so beautiful... ..but Cornwall rains more than it's share


----------



## Manatee (Feb 20, 2019)

Very pretty, I only got to see London and Coventry which are so completely different.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 21, 2019)

Manatee said:


> Very pretty, I only got to see London and Coventry which are so completely different.



Ha !!! Like Chalk & Cheese... In fact London and Coventry are completely different to each other  too...but yes our countryside couldn't be more different than our cities, yet they're cheek by Jowl.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 21, 2019)

In spite of living for many years in Hampshire, I only made it to Cornwall on business (a project for a well known pasty maker).  Never made it into the ranks of grockle (or is it emmet in Cornwall).

Anyway, in the spirit of friendly north-south rivalry, I searched around for a video of my current home in Aberdeenshire. 
This one gives a brief glimpse including some views from near to my home.  The video opens round 'Bullers of Buchan' which was mentioned in Dr Samuel Johnson's tour of Scotland in the mid 1700's.  The video ends with a glimpse of the 'Stonehaven fire festival where the marchers parade through the town swinging blazing balls of fire.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 21, 2019)

Oops... duplicate post


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 21, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:
			
		

> .....Anyway, in the spirit of friendly north-south rivalry, I searched around for a video of my current home in Aberdeenshire.
> This one gives a brief glimpse including some views from near to my home.



I have to do another trip to that area to see the coast where you are. I was in Aviemore last year while hiking the Cairngorms. But, I never made it further east than Grantown. There is a tiny town, with my surname in Aberdeenshire, but there is no public trans to it so I didn't try to get out there.  Another trip, I'll hit the coast


----------



## oldman (Feb 22, 2019)

Holly, You are very fortunate to have lived in such a beautiful quaint area. Here where I live, we have a lot of English influence in our architecture because many of the towns were established by English after they arrived here in the US. In fact, the little town that I grew up in was named after an English village, Hallam, England. Our county seat is also named after an English town, York, England. Beautiful!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 22, 2019)

oldman said:
			
		

> _Holly, You are very fortunate to have lived in such a beautiful quaint area.._.....



   I'm hijacking the thread. 

Ok, for you Uk'ers. I had a discussion years back, on TripAdvisor, about the use of the word 'quaint'. I used it in an early posting stating how I wanted to visit 'quaint' towns in the Cotswolds. Several people told me that 'quaint' is a pejorative in the UK. It basically means 'redneck' (as we use it in the US), and is insulting. Others (UK posters) stated that it wasn't a negative to them, and a few stated it was a negative, but they knew what we Americans meant by it. It really turned into a lively discussion with over a dozen postings on the subject.
     I stopped using that word on TripAdvisor and substitute 'picturesque'.

   What's your take on it?


----------



## oldman (Feb 22, 2019)

Like so many other things in my life, the meaning of words have also changed. The word “quaint” to me means charming in a kind of old fashioned way. If you ask someone younger, like a yuppie, they may say it means old and dreary, rundown, or some other demeaning notion. Maybe even something that they don’t want to be associated with. 

I certainly did not mean any disrespect, but for others, it may give them an opportunity to kind of belittle or disparage someone’s property. Some people just like to be mean. By demeaning others, it kind of gives them a quick high or an instantaneous feel good feeling. Some people just enjoy knocking down the other guy. 

How’s that for hijacking the thread? Sorry!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> I'm hijacking the thread.
> 
> Ok, for you Uk'ers. I had a discussion years back, on TripAdvisor, about the use of the word 'quaint'. I used it in an early posting stating how I wanted to visit 'quaint' towns in the Cotswolds. Several people told me that 'quaint' is a pejorative in the UK. It basically means 'redneck' (as we use it in the US), and is insulting. Others (UK posters) stated that it wasn't a negative to them, and a few stated it was a negative, but they knew what we Americans meant by it. It really turned into a lively discussion with over a dozen postings on the subject.
> I stopped using that word on TripAdvisor and substitute 'picturesque'.
> ...



 Absolutely not... I have no idea who told you that but that's complete Rot. Quaint is used here in precisely the way you used it, meaning attractively unusual , or old fashioned.. definitely never the same meaning as Redneck..nor does it mean rundown... !!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2019)

oldman said:


> Holly, You are very fortunate to have lived in such a beautiful quaint area. Here where I live, we have a lot of English influence in our architecture because many of the towns were established by English after they arrived here in the US. In fact, the little town that I grew up in was named after an English village, Hallam, England. Our county seat is also named after an English town, York, England. Beautiful!



 Yes I am fortunate to have lived in some beautiful,l places, as I do now also... ..and York is one of the most beautiful and very much visited quaint historical towns in the North of England, so if you county seat is as pretty as York with it's lovely Cathedral, then your fortunate , Oldman..


----------



## oldman (Feb 23, 2019)

Alas, Holly, York, Pennsylvania is not so charming here. It's like a lot of the inner cities today. There has been a blight to the city. The city is made up of mostly lower income residents, a very poor school district that is owing to the state for money to keep it going and drugs all over with gang bangers. It's not a safe city at night and many people in the County try to avoid going into the city, unless they have to go to the court house or have other business that needs attended to. 

The first six minutes of this video is of West York, which is a separate borough from the city. They have their own school district and the village is considered very middle income, with some higher income earners in the outer areas of the borough. From appearances, the city doesn't look too bad in this video, but believe me, you wouldn't want to live in it.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 23, 2019)

I take your word for it not being so nice Oldman. It's funny how sometimes in Videos' and even on Google maps places that are less than salubrious look perfectly  nice, but in reality as you say..''you woudn't want to live there''..


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 23, 2019)

hollydolly said:
			
		

> Ab_solutely not... I have no idea who told you that but that's complete Rot. Quaint is used here in precisely the way you used it, meaning attractively unusual , or old fashioned.. definitely never the same meaning as Redneck..nor does it mean rundown... !!_



Just shows your regional(?) differences in language, same as we have here. I got the 'quaint thing' from TripAdvisor. Locals (as in Brits) were commenting on my question as to quaint villages in the Cotswolds and a Brit answered who was quite offended. A number of people (again, Brits) weighed in on this, and the thread became quite lively. Some Brits said it was offensive, some were like your comment ('complete rot'), some said it was mildly offensive, but they knew what it meant when an American used it. 
   Anyway, it was interesting. I'm a heavy user of TripAdvisor and have had a lot of good info from (mostly Brit) posters on my annual travel plans to the UK. I always appreciate the help from locals, or others who are familiar with an area I'm researching.   BTW, if you're familiar with Kennet and Avon canal, please post.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 23, 2019)

Very beautiful. I'm not much of a traveler and videos like this is my preferred method of visiting far away places. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 23, 2019)

Never made it to Cornwall, but my favorite spot was the Mermaid Inn in Rye.  20 years ago.  Now I have to find my (pre-digital) pictures from that trip...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 23, 2019)

Retiredtraveler, Aviemore is very much a modern holiday village,  not really representative of the Highlands.  Grantown on Spey is  more typical, as are the villages between the two.  I hope that you get to see the coast some time.  Most visitors crowd to the west coast and it has become a victim of its own success.  It is certainly beautiful and rugged, but it is crowded, rather wet and plauged by midgies.   The east is rather more subtle.  Less hilly , much drier, few midgies and largely ignored by the hoards of tourists.  It does have great beaches, golf courses and loads of distilleries. As one man I met put it, you live on the east, you only survive on the west.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 23, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:
			
		

> Retiredtraveler, Aviemore is very much a modern holiday village,  not really representative of the Highlands.  Grantown on Spey is  more typical, as are the villages between the two.  I hope that you get to see the coast some time.  Most visitors crowd to the west coast and it has become a victim of its own success.  It is certainly beautiful and rugged, but it is crowded, rather wet and plauged by midgies.....



Thanks. Yes, I'm aware. I only use public trans, and Aviemore has good bus/train service to various towns where I both toured and/or hiked near. I always stay in towns where I can get good trans. meaning they're usually 'touristy' or not too interesting. On that same trip, I stayed in Fort William to hike around Ben Nevis and Glencoe. Also visited highland towns in that area that had bus/train service. Yes, Fort W didn't have much in the way of architectural interest, but was an excellent transportation hub. 
  I've read about how 'overrun' the west coast is. Have not gone there, yet. I've read some articles about possibly limiting number of tourists in a day on some of the islands. I've been lucky so far with the midgies in Scotland. I've made 3 trips to Scotland with no buggers. But, when I hike, I'm usually up high.
  I want to go east and see if there is some way to find my little namesake town. I have found a bus that goes through there.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 23, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:
			
		

> _Never made it to Cornwall, but my favorite spot was the Mermaid Inn in Rye.  20 years ago.  Now I have to find my (pre-digital) pictures from that trip.._.



   I'd like to see those too. Have not been in that area. I 'google'd' Mermaid Inn. Looks really nice. I did a bit of a walkabout on the town (Google Earth). Very nice.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi.  My wife spend 20 years in Penzance.  I have been there twice & we are leaving for Cornwall this spring.  We plan to spend 23 days there.  Yes, we will visit Port Isaac, Padstow & many other places.  We intend to keep away from Lands End which has become a "zoo" for tourists.  Hope to see the beautiful bluebells this spring.  Apparently Cornwall is swamped with tourists during July & August so we never go there then.  Maybe we will spend Christmas there this year; depending on our health.  Thanks for the lovely video.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Hi.  My wife spend 20 years in Penzance.  I have been there twice & we are leaving for Cornwall this spring.  We plan to spend 23 days there.  Yes, we will visit Port Isaac, Padstow & many other places.  We intend to keep away from Lands End which has become a "zoo" for tourists.  Hope to see the beautiful bluebells this spring.  Apparently Cornwall is swamped with tourists during July & August so we never go there then.  Maybe we will spend Christmas there this year; depending on our health.  Thanks for the lovely video.



I hope you have a lovely time packerjohn, and yes you're perfectly correct best to stay well clear in July and August ... I'm pleased you enjoyed the video..


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 7, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Never made it to Cornwall, but my favorite spot was the Mermaid Inn in Rye.  20 years ago.  Now I have to find my (pre-digital) pictures from that trip...




Rye is gorgeous!!


----------

